# Ru's Mantids!



## rudebega (May 7, 2016)

These are my t. sinensis. There are many like them, but these are mine. 

A friend bought an ooth from Home Depot for his garden, and kindly kept a few for me because he knew I wanted to try to raise some. 

Three-day-old nymphs, April 10th: 







I started out with six, but one died the first day, and I lost another to mismolt the day after that, leaving me with four. I quickly moved them into individual enclosures to eliminate the risk of cannibalism (and to prevent further mismolts). I just used stuff I had around the house; some small mason jars, cotton fabric, and plastic fish plants, with moist paper towels for humidity. New homes, April 16th (still at L1): 











The rest survived their first molt! Here they are at L2, around April 22nd: 











And they just hit L3 a few days ago!






Munchin' flies:

 





As a first-time mantid owner, I do have some behavior questions, maybe some more experienced invert peeps can help explain? Sometimes the little dudes sit perfectly still at the bottom of their container in a "superman" pose, arms outstretched straight ahead and body rigid. First time I saw one doing that, I thought the little guy was dead and opened the jar to check on him--only for him to leap out and run around the table, arms still superman stiff. I thought I'd messed up and interrupted a molt so I got him back in his jar ASAP, but no molt happened for another five days. I've noticed the others doing it too; am I doing something wrong or is this normal mantid behavior? If so, what are they doing?


----------



## Digger (May 7, 2016)

Hi Rude,

I've raised a lot of Tenodera sinensis.  Many breeders snub them as too common.  I love 'em.  Most mantids prefer to hang upside-down on top of the container or diagonally on a branch or stick.  However, some will spend time on the "floor."  The raptor forelegs are normally held closed and up against the body.  Occasionally I've seen sp. (particularly Tenodera s.) at rest with raptors outstretched as you describe.  Like you, I have no idea why.  But, as you found out, it doesn't seem to indicate that there's anything wrong.  Although - if you even suspect a molt is pending, leave them alone.  The less stress, the better, at molt time.  Great pic of your nymph on the hand as a "look-out!"


----------



## rudebega (May 7, 2016)

Thanks, Digger! Yeah, I love the t. sinensis. I don't see many mantids around here, so having them in my house feels somewhat miraculous. I DID find a female stagmomantis carolina (I think!) last fall, hanging around the trashbins, and completely geeked out. Took a million pictures: 






I was like "HELLO BEAUTIFUL BUG FRIEND" and she just kept doing that weird wobble-walk they do, staring at me like "I'm just trying to find a place to lay eggs/die, leave me alone, jfc"


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2016)

They are one of my fav's too.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 8, 2016)

rudebega said:


> ...
> 
> I DID find a female stagmomantis carolina (I think!) last fall, hanging around the trashbins, and completely geeked out. Took a million pictures:
> 
> ...


You are right she was a Stagmomantis carolina.  

In time you will start to discover lots of mantids in your area, and their ooths. After raising them for awhile you get use to their camouflage and movements, and they will start to stand out in the wild for you.

I once thought my area was pretty bare of mantids, but actually discovered it is a Carolina mantis haven, and have a small Chinese mantid community too. Last fall I caught about 2 dozen Carolina mantids from pre-sub to adult, and collected over 30 ooths. I collected 5 adult Chinese mantids and about a dozen ooths. All from my 45'x90' (something like that) city lot that includes a driveway, the house itself, and a carport.


----------



## rudebega (May 9, 2016)

Oh I hope so!! I spend a lot of time gardening and I am always on the lookout for insects, but I never see mantids. 

I took some better pictures, although I wish I had a camera and not just my phone. They'll get easier to photograph as they grow, at least (and I'll get my photog friend and her Nikon over to take some glamour shots):


----------



## CosbyArt (May 10, 2016)

rudebega said:


> Oh I hope so!! I spend a lot of time gardening and I am always on the lookout for insects, but I never see mantids.
> 
> I took some better pictures, although I wish I had a camera and not just my phone. They'll get easier to photograph as they grow, at least (and I'll get my photog friend and her Nikon over to take some glamour shots):
> 
> ...


You will in time, but some areas can be rather sparse on mantids too. If that is the case you can always get some ooths to hatch outside, I sold about 30 Carolina ooths a few moths back and most are being used for that.  

It is nice to have any DSLR camera. If your friend doesn't have a true macro lens (for extreme close-ups) find out what their lens filter diameter is for the most common lens and get a reversing ring to fit it (like this one). With it you mount the lens backwards and get photos like the one I got of my Carolina girl Susanna although the original is much larger and even more detailed at that size...


----------



## rudebega (May 21, 2016)

Took a vid of one of my lovely L4s chilling on my arm and enjoying some grown-up food! The bigger the prey, the more fun it is to watch them eat--I especially love when they slurp up the antennae like spaghetti. It's amazing that they eat every last bit!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (May 21, 2016)

That's adorable.


----------



## rudebega (May 27, 2016)

I was lucky enough to receive some BEAUTIFUL h. venosa nymphs from Mantis Monarch! I took a few pics of them out in the sunlight, their colors are unreal. This is Venus, my favorite: 











I can't wait to watch them grow! &lt;3


----------



## rudebega (Jun 15, 2016)

My two surviving t. sinensis are now sub-adults! 

This is Xia (the one who had the bum legs a couple weeks ago): 






And Song: 






I believe they are both females!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 15, 2016)

They look great! I love those eyes!


----------



## rudebega (Jun 16, 2016)

help i am being threatened


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 17, 2016)

To late to call for help, u knew they were dangerous when u got them!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 17, 2016)

That's a great shot!


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 18, 2016)

Such a cute angry mantis! :lol:


----------



## rudebega (Jun 23, 2016)

Recieved three orchids from Mikhail. So smol. So perf. Lowkey life dream achieved 






I gotta take more pics of the h. venosas I got from mantismonarch, too, they are turning out STUNNING


----------



## rudebega (Jun 30, 2016)

Time for an update! 

The four h. venosa girls are subadults, and thriving.

Nefertiti: 






Boadicea: 






Venus:






And last but not least, Sekhmet: 






My two tenodera sinensis are now also subadults. Xia: 











And Song: 











And finally, all three of my little orchids molted last night! Cute little death fairies:


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 30, 2016)

They look so happy and healthy!!


----------



## rudebega (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank-you!! &lt;3 I'm keeping an eye on your sweet pea posts because my orchids are about two weeks behind yours, so i'll kind of know what to expect.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 30, 2016)

rudebega said:


> Thank-you!! &lt;3 I'm keeping an eye on your sweet pea posts because my orchids are about two weeks behind yours, so i'll kind of know what to expect.


Yeah I love orchids, but Sweet Pea- she molted today 12 days after her first molt! Hope your babies are doing well! Did you name your orchid?


----------



## rudebega (Jun 30, 2016)

Mantidaddicted said:


> Yeah I love orchids, but Sweet Pea- she molted today 12 days after her first molt! Hope your babies are doing well! Did you name your orchid?


I have three, but I haven't named them yet. I'm waiting until I can reliably sex them and tell them apart before I pick names ;P


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 30, 2016)

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## Kara S (Jul 2, 2016)

What beautiful little guys and gals! This thread made my day.


----------



## rudebega (Jul 3, 2016)

Guess who's all grown uuuuup 







Xia is a gorgeous adult now, and very happy to sit on my hand for glamour shots.


----------



## Chrisv8855 (Jul 3, 2016)

Well congrats!!! Beautiful mantis,wings look very nice.i have two adult male and female of giant african mantises.ill take pictures when possible.


----------



## rudebega (Jul 6, 2016)

Sad news. Venus, my favorite of my h. venosa, had a bad fall somehow. I was at a friend's house this weekend and didn't see it happen. Her abdomen got badly damaged, and while I hoped she'd power through, she was fading yesterday and I had to give her the freezer treatment. I actually cried, she was my friendliest mantis and very amenable to handling. She even sat calmly in my autistic cousin's hands a couple of weekends ago and suffered through her repeated kisses without skittering away. She'd just hit sub-adult and I was SO looking forward to watching her blossom into a beautiful grown mantid.  I'm so bummed.


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 6, 2016)

rudebega said:


> Sad news. Venus, my favorite of my h. venosa, had a bad fall somehow. I was at a friend's house this weekend and didn't see it happen. Her abdomen got badly damaged, and while I hoped she'd power through, she was fading yesterday and I had to give her the freezer treatment. I actually cried, she was my friendliest mantis and very amenable to handling. She even sat calmly in my autistic cousin's hands a couple of weekends ago and suffered through her repeated kisses without skittering away. She'd just hit sub-adult and I was SO looking forward to watching her blossom into a beautiful grown mantid.  I'm so bummed.


Awwww....I am so sorry for your loss.  She was a beautiful girl who sounds like she had a great personality. It is a real shame that you lost her prematurely, especially since she was your favorite!


----------



## ashleenicole (Jul 6, 2016)

rudebega said:


> Sad news. Venus, my favorite of my h. venosa, had a bad fall somehow. I was at a friend's house this weekend and didn't see it happen. Her abdomen got badly damaged, and while I hoped she'd power through, she was fading yesterday and I had to give her the freezer treatment. I actually cried, she was my friendliest mantis and very amenable to handling. She even sat calmly in my autistic cousin's hands a couple of weekends ago and suffered through her repeated kisses without skittering away. She'd just hit sub-adult and I was SO looking forward to watching her blossom into a beautiful grown mantid.  I'm so bummed.


So sorry you lost Venus!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jul 7, 2016)

rudebega said:


> Sad news. Venus, my favorite of my h. venosa, had a bad fall somehow. I was at a friend's house this weekend and didn't see it happen. Her abdomen got badly damaged, and while I hoped she'd power through, she was fading yesterday and I had to give her the freezer treatment. I actually cried, she was my friendliest mantis and very amenable to handling. She even sat calmly in my autistic cousin's hands a couple of weekends ago and suffered through her repeated kisses without skittering away. She'd just hit sub-adult and I was SO looking forward to watching her blossom into a beautiful grown mantid.  I'm so bummed.


So sorry to hear! Venus is now in Mantis Heaven eating all her favorite meals, sending love your way!


----------



## Kara S (Jul 9, 2016)

My condolences.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 12, 2016)

I am so sorry! It is wonderful that she was gentle and so patient with your cousin! I am mildly autistic and kiss my mantids too! They are wise and understanding.

She knew you loved her very much. There is never shame in crying over the loss of a pet. It is normal. I hope you find another like her soon.


----------



## Digger (Jul 12, 2016)

All great pictures. How I do love T. sinensis (mantis snobs ignore them ---- what'd they know, anyway?? !)  What a great shot of Song near the beginning of the series: s/he looks so damn proud!  I'm currently raising six Taumantis sigiana.  Although I treat them like royalty, I miss the large species.  My first molted adult T. sigiana (Subra) is terrified of his own shadow!  Next group, I'm back to a species I can walk with a chain and collar.


----------

